# Vizsla do-over



## BPatch (Oct 3, 2013)

Been scouring the archives and have seen a lot of posts about best practices for Vizsla parents (crate training techniques, shark bites, etc). 

As a soon to be Vizsla owner, I thought it might be beneficial for some of you seasoned folks to share what YOU DID WRONG, or rather, would do-over, if you had the opportunity in regards to raising up your V? 


- Did you let them begin sleeping with you too soon? 

- Did you not expose them to enough people? 

- Did you let them Velcro so much to the point where there are now separation anxiety issues?


Every time I think I have a good handle on this puppy/dog parenting thing, I realize there are a million more things I didn't know. For example, I had no clue pups were basically on house arrest for the first 3-4 months since they could get sick just by sniffing grass a different dog peed on. Mind = Blown. 

As we all know "The best way of learning is by making mistakes." Maybe you all can help me make a few less


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Whatever behaviors you would like to train your new pup to have, "BE CONSISTANT"...

Being consistant is much harder than you think, as you and other people will be changing the rules on your pups journey into adulthood. You will read a new training manual, try a new trainer, read a new thread on the "V" forum... It is all very confusing and contradictory... 

So keep to the basics, and be CONSISTANT.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know of at least two things I would "do over" or "not make the same mistake"...With my first V, she chewed the toe of my most expensive, favorite pair of formal pumps one night, and finding them, I was so angry that I threw it at her... REALLY bad idea... she was terrified and then ever after, if I yelled, or acted angry... she was gone...out the dog door hidding. I never foregave myself for loosing it. I didn't hurt her, and I didn't hit her with the shoe, but it didn't matter.
Vizsla's are just different dogs, I know you will hear/read this a million times, but It is so true...you even need to be VERY careful in choosing trainers, make sure they KNOW the breed.
#2 Even though it is very difficult, I would never give food bits from the kitchen counter...EVER!

I'm sure when I put more thought into this, I will come up with more, but for now... those are my 2 Big boo boo's


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Despite all intentions to the contrary, we have given Gracie too many mixed signals about jumping up. If I had a chance to do it over, I would be relentless about working with her as a young pup to keep all four paws on the ground, even when very excited.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Above all else - EYE contact is what a V needs & wants - starts when you pick the pup up - 4 the first 6mo - only give commands when the pup is looking @ ME


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Two things that are "at odds" in the early life of your pup are the need to protect him/her from unvaccinated dogs and the need for early socialization. They are both important!

I would be careful about keeping puppy under tight house arrest, because you could end up with a dog who is afraid of everything -- strangers, cars, other dogs, etc. On the other hand, the danger of picking up canine diseases is very real. 

You'll need to find safe ways to introduce your pup to a wide variety of "strange" and different things without endangering his health. Go to the search window just above the ads, right-hand side of your screen. Type in "Socialization Scavenger Hunt".


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I knew the crate should never be a punishment place. I wish I had known that handled with patience, putting an out-of-control puppy in the crate can be a good break for you both.

I also wish I had known about this forum and read all the gunshot posts much earlier than I did.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Being more consistent and listening to her needs. Being better able to potty and crate train.


----------

